# The moon and the stars....



## dirt_girl (Jul 31, 2004)

Saturday, 07/31 How lucky you are if you are camping out tonight. It's a full moon but not just any full moon... it's a "Blue Moon". If your'e home... use your imaginations. Next Blue Moon won't arrive until June 2007.
Just a heads up...The best meteor display of the summer comes during the second week of August, during the Perseid event. At its peak around the nights of Aug. 11 and 12, the shower can produce 50 to 100 fast, bright meteors per hour for any observer with a wide-open view of a dark sky.
Perseid meteors are bits of debris -- typically no larger than sand grains but sometimes up to marble size -- left behind during repeated passes of comet Swift-Tuttle. The comet crosses the inner solar system once every 128 years as part of its elongated orbit around the Sun.
Here's hoping   :beer:   you are under a wide open view of a dark sky !

dirt_girl


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 31, 2004)

A blue moon? Damn, that means I 'm due to houseclean today...


(just kidding  )


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 31, 2004)

I always wanted to stay somewhere at or near treeline to catch a meteor shower or some other cosmic display.  Does anyone know of a website that charts when certain cosmic displays are due to occur.   Unfortunately my August is toast due to work but this is something that I might want to plan ahead for next year.  Also,  I will be staying at Madison and Lakes in early September.  What are the chances of seeing some Northern Lights is the weather is okay?


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know, Girl. If its cloudless, one gets a pretty view of the Perseids in this area. What a show!

Cal, you have and excellent chance to see the spectatular aurora borealis and some stray meteors in Sept. 
__________________
Hope all of you see many!


----------

